# Lumpy Bumpy Bath Bombs



## roseb (Feb 1, 2014)

So I tried my hand at bath bombs for the 1st time.  I got the right texture and formed them using a meatball maker.  They were a thing of beauty, perfectly round, hard and not a crack in sight.  So I put them in the dining room and started on my soap.  Checked back with them a 1/2 hr. later and they have transformed to lumpy bumpy monsters.  I'm guessing that the moisture in the air started to interact with them.  The A/C is on and it's quite cool, but I do live in humid S. Florida.  So are bath bombs out of the question for me because of my location?


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 1, 2014)

they are to wet. Sometimes you can watch them and roll them around to keep them forming the bumps. When you see a lump starting to form roll it around to smooth it out, this will work if they are only slightly over wet. I also spray mine with a light spray of alcohol instead of witch hazel to help form a harder outside. You do not have to throw the lumpy ones away, just crumble them up and layer them in a pretty container with some new fizzy powder and bath salts. You can either sell them or give as presents.


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm in dry So Cal and I get lumpy bumpy bath bombs if I add too much water, so your high humidity may not be completely at fault. Try using less water or substituting some of the water for cocoa butter (sets up hardish and is nice in the tub). I never got the hang of spraying water on with a sprayer, but Ive had good luck using the stand mixer with a whisk attachment (use a cover - it will blow powder about until you add enough liquid).


----------



## roseb (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions!  I have more citric acid on order and will try again.  Good to know it's not the humidity...whew!


----------

